# 2013 Tournament Spreadsheet



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Here's my saltwater inshore tournament listing spreadsheet for anyone interested. Hopefully it will post OK. If you know of any other Texas inshore saltwater tournaments you think should be on my list just PM them to me and I'll add to my next update.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Updated Spreadsheet. Actual website links were removed because I got a virus from one of them but not sure which one so practice safe surfing.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Or Tournament is an open tournament, Just the weigh in and evrything will be at Umphreys.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=470821

Looks good though. Very cool of you to put all that work into it!


----------



## seadriftbayrat (Mar 19, 2006)

8-17 Rudys Redfish Series Corpus Christi


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Also found out that the* Gulf Coast Redfish Tour (Trinity)* will be on *June 22nd* not June 29th.

I'll get these corrections and additions made soon.


----------

